# Cove 2007



## Patch (Aug 30, 2006)

Any info on this new Cove ? Looks like a shorter travel version (maybe 7") of the Shocker. Looks really good and has a straight seat tube.


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

its called the shocker, there was a review of it in MTBR


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

saviorself said:


> its called the shocker, there was a review of it in MTBR


Nope you're wrong. That is their new FR frame, yet to be named.

This is the Shocker


----------



## Patch (Aug 30, 2006)

This is supposed to be a shorter travel version of a new freeride bike, the Shocker is the downhill bike with 8.5". Is this a newer version maybe?


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

mmm similar to Turner HL short vesion  
Maybe...Maybe???

Looks like a different susp. design though? What is that actually?

Booner


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

THats the freeride version being made. not as much travel


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice looking frame..............


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been asking on Rm for any info since this pic was posted!

But no one has decided to reply to me....


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

With Coil Totem - Yummy.
Raw is fine for me


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I seem to recall there has been some talk about it on NSMB, check there.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

that headtube looks massive


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like any VPP/DW/Karpiel linkage to me.

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

If it rides as well as the shocker, they'll have a huge hit on their hands. The shocker is all over whistler and guys are totally loving it......

EBX


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

love the stripped metal look


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> love the stripped metal look


Looks like a M3 rear mated with Ventana front!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> If it rides as well as the shocker, they'll have a huge hit on their hands. The shocker is all over whistler and guys are totally loving it......
> 
> EBX


That's funny...I'm all over Whistler and I love it


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

They really should call the next Cove bike "The Fister". 

Don't visit Chocolatefoot, it's full of wannabe canadian communist brit-pop stars. They'll have you marching in lockstep, burning an american flag, and reading Marx in no time. EDIT: oops, thought this was the thread with the Chocolatefoot.co.uk link. :tard:


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*Naming Rights & Color*



Nagaredama said:


> Nope you're wrong. That is their new FR frame, yet to be named.
> 
> This is the Shocker


How about the Tweeker? Either way the missus ain't going to be happy.

Me I like color optons. The 06 Shocker with the burnt/orange/red paint is sweet.


----------



## mattie_da_cool1 (May 1, 2007)

its called the 'std'
skinnes trannies drops


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

The 1st bike seams to have more head tube gussets than the 2nd one.


----------



## nintense (Aug 17, 2004)

*No name (yet) 7" freeride frame...*



Patch said:


> Any info on this new Cove ? Looks like a shorter travel version (maybe 7") of the Shocker. Looks really good and has a straight seat tube.


I don't think it's already in production.


----------



## jon_boy (Feb 14, 2006)

The frames are on the production line but not with customers yet. It's very similar to the Canfield Lucky, frame geo differences aside.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW, looks really great! If it rides anything like my last Cove, it is gonna be awesome!!
As for the name...ehhh...how about "houdini"....? So many meanings, mysterious, ever changing and adapting, and..errrrr...ahhhh...urban dictionary if ya don't know the rest 

The Houdini. Natural progression of Cove frame names I think.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

*Cove Std*

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=328620


> mattie_da_cool1
> 
> its called the 'std'
> skinnes trannies drops


As Matt said its called he* STD

*looks sick:thumbsup:


----------



## mcfury (Apr 15, 2006)

that bike is pimpin.


----------

